# Cooking with Cheese (The FF mod variety)



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> *I dont mind answer questions on cooking*, but i am out of touch alot now but i still remember the basics.
> 
> Cooking with Cheese, i can see it now


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

can we have boiling mince too as i still dont get that!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

So what's your favourite dish then Mr Cheese?



Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

If you have any really simple recipes, that are healthy (and tasty ) then please share, also ho to cut onions


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We have the_ food lovers thread _ for foody talk - 
this one is a *Question & Answer * thread direct to the Cheese!
CLICK HERE
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmm cheese. I like to boil brocolli and cauliflower up and pour a pasta in 5 cheese and brocolli pasta in sauce over it in a oven dish . Sprinkle loads of cheese over it and grill its lovely


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL to the thread but are you gonna share the secret of chopping an onion or shall I?!!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I feel i am severely lacking in culinary skills since there seem to be more people who know how to chop onions propery


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

So i take it if i offer a meet up at mine, dinner included i wont get many takers


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Emma&Lottie said:


> Cheese - can we have the chooping onions thing first please??


erm, i slice length ways and sideways et voila!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

You wait Dizzi    

I do you first lesson tomorrow on how to chop an onion as i have to go out soon

To start:-

Mussels in a white wine and onion sauce

Main

My favourite meal is Fillet Steak Rossini( sauce, pate, Madeira and beef stock, fillet steak rapped in bacon, plus a few additions) , the veg has to crisp to the bite for me, cant stand mushy veg.

Dessert

Creme Brullee


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

chux said:


> LOL to the thread but are you gonna share the secret of chopping an onion or shall I?!!!




You will be more than wellcome to help ,lol


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

And the onion

I've heard you chop the top off and put it on your head, then you cut the onion up, it stops you crying....I tried it and it did work.









Kay xxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

did I miss something! Where is the cheese recipe? 

As for the onion and the crying effect I have been told by my grandma that peeling under running water helps but I am too lazy to do it and chose to cry everytime!!!!

Steph


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> You wait Dizzi


What do you mean 
Cant wait for the main and desert 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

ONIONS! I got taught that you cut in half leaving the end bits at either end. Then you slice towrds the middle not cutting into the end bits. Then cut across leaving the end bits on til last as they're the bits that make you cry.....am I right CHeesey? Cheesey? Cheesey? Oh where 4 art thou CHeesey?









Kay xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Here we go todays first lesson on how chop an onion.

I found a site that shows you a step by step guide on how to do this..........http://www.bhg.com/bhg/story.jsp?catref=bcat276&storyid=/templatedata/bhg/story/data/16395.xml

And for those who want the best way to peel to lower the chances of  whilst peeling, i have always found peeling onions in a sink of cold water, but unfortunately there is no way around the chopping side of things, there are lots of myths and i have tried them all.

So you will still  nearly every time

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Aww Cheese, i had hoped you were going to tell me i wouldn't be   anymore 

Maybe send DH to do it


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor DH      

I was once told to put a desert spoon in my mouth whilst chopping an onion works, i looked a right plonker with this spoon in my mouth crying my eyes out whilst peeling onions, i hindsight now i think someone was taking the mickey.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I can just imagine it now


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

The answer to cooking mince and beef as a whole if cook it for a good few hours, if i do a stew or anything i cook the cubed beef for at least 3 hours on the stove, mince the same principle but for about 2 and half hours, you don't need to boil it just simmer and stir on a regular basis.
Make sure with mince that you really break it up when you first fry it off in the pan, just keep breaking it up with your spoon, this avoids any clumps do this for about 5 minutes before adding anything else to the pan

When i am cooking i never leave the kitchen, i stir food on a regular basis not giving it time to stick to the 
pan , unlike the DW who sits watching telly and burns nearly everything  

Hope this helps budding Cheesy Chefs


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

What about a small roast beef?  Last time i cooked it, it was done but my god it was so chewy you needed metal teeth to eat it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bekie - SLOW COOKER! the beef will fall apart - either that or a low heat in the oven overnight (wrapped in foil till the last half hour  . . .


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

That's how I chop an onion like on that sight but I don't do step 1, that comes off at the end....and I don't cry   except if someone is telling me horrible things at the same time

Kay xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Great thread lol .. chilli is worse than onions, I looked after my friends kids so that her and her hubby could get down to some BMS..well my friends hubby cooked a lovely stir fry with chopped up chilli ..well when it came down to their romantic interlude ..he had forgotten to wash his hands .. needless to say it was hot stuff  but not quite in the way they imagined it .. and no  was had .. I have given up offering to babysit now as every time something happens and they never get to the  so they are better off not having me jinx things for them !!  

Looking forward to more tips lol 
Cat x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Next question for Cheese


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Cat

your story made me smile even if at the time I did not smile.It happened to me with an EX and I don't even do spicy food!!!!!!!!


oops I should have kept it for myself!!

Steph


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Bekie - SLOW COOKER! the beef will fall apart - either that or a low heat in the oven overnight (wrapped in foil till the last half hour . . .


Couldn't of answered that one better myself!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks Cheesy <warm glow from Dizzi>


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> You wait Dizzi
> 
> I do you first lesson tomorrow on how to chop an onion as i have to go out soon
> 
> ...


Ooh yum, my favourite !

So when are you cooking it for all us girlies Cheesy? Can we have a Chester meet-up?

P.S. Still haven't sussed the smileys - must be my pooter.

carole
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cheesy 's in Chester  

Carole do you want me to drive


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Cheesy 's in Chester
> 
> Carole do you want me to drive


Yes please! You can pick me up on the way up the A5/A483 !


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

ps - I thought you were supposed to stuff a piece of bread up behind your top lip to stop yourself crying when peeling onions - never tried it myself - wearing sunglasses might work too


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

carole said:


> ps - I thought you were supposed to stuff a piece of bread up behind your top lip to stop yourself crying when peeling onions - never tried it myself - wearing sunglasses might work too


Try wearing swimming goggles !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Stephanie ..oops  
Cat


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> Dizzi squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Bekie - SLOW COOKER! the beef will fall apart - either that or a low heat in the oven overnight (wrapped in foil till the last half hour . . .
> ...


I have n slow cooker and since my kitchen is tiny DH has said no more appliances/anything for it   So low temp = how low


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The lowest possible gas/elec setting 
We do Our turkey the same at Christmas


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Well its all gone quiet!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it was 04.33 in the morning   

Maybe everyone was busy sleeping off their chopped onions!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought everybody would be up till the early hours getting the practice in


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

No! Although I did cook a nice steak for dinner last night. Mmmmmmmmm.... <dribbles slightly!>

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I did the beef and DH was so impressed he washed up afterwards which believe me is a high acolade indeed    Takes something very special for that to happen    

Thank you


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> I'm waiting for my runny Cauliflower cheese answer!!!


Do you steam or boil your cauli?

I make a real mess making cauliflower cheese because I can't be bothered to either drain the cauli properly (too hungry usually) or to dig out the steamer. Doing either would cut the amount of trapped water that would find its way out in the oven. I guess cutting the cauli smaller would help too.

Jim

(CC's soon to be sous chef)


----------

